# Columnea 'Carnival'



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

So I just purchased some and was wondering if anyone else had it in their viv? How long did it take for it to become established?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got some! Awesome plant. I don't have mine in a viv right now. I've got it in a large glass container with a lid that I made into a terrarium. In there, it grows pretty well. I think it does better if it's not in a really wet spot. Maybe midway up so it gets some light and air. 

Remember that I'm a plant killer! Maybe you better wait for someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I love getting advice from fellow plant murderers, since I can understand their difficulties and frustrations with plants that just don't want to stay alive. Oh, and trust me I know you're a plant murderer, but only because you've admitted to such crimes, not because I make assumptions lol

I'm pretty excited about this plant though since I heard it blooms often and I am a big sucker for things that bloom. 

How big has yours gotten in the terrarium you made?




frogface said:


> I've got some! Awesome plant. I don't have mine in a viv right now. I've got it in a large glass container with a lid that I made into a terrarium. In there, it grows pretty well. I think it does better if it's not in a really wet spot. Maybe midway up so it gets some light and air.
> 
> Remember that I'm a plant killer! Maybe you better wait for someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

My clipping arrived in the mail today and I wanted to know how to get it to root. Any suggestions? Do I simply place it in the tank. FYI I am the worst when it comes to plants.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you're brave enough to take my advice, I'll give it. 

I would put it in the viv. Attach it or position it so that the length of the stem makes contact with something to grow on. The roots grow out like hairs all up and down the stem. I'd make sure that it got some light, but not way up near the lamp. And I'd make sure it got some air. Maybe midway?

I'll take a pic of the one I have growing in the terrarium, in the morning.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha! I will take your advice, but i'll keep in mind that you murder plants 

So should I remove the bottom most leaves from the stem and stick that end straight into the soil? How long before it establishes some nice roots for itself. 

Looking forward to the picture!



frogface said:


> If you're brave enough to take my advice, I'll give it.
> 
> I would put it in the viv. Attach it or position it so that the length of the stem makes contact with something to grow on. The roots grow out like hairs all up and down the stem. I'd make sure that it got some light, but not way up near the lamp. And I'd make sure it got some air. Maybe midway?
> 
> I'll take a pic of the one I have growing in the terrarium, in the morning.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would just lay it against the substrate or the background. I don't think you need to remove any leaves. (I hope that's right lol)


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

we need pics


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Alegre323 said:


> we need pics


I agree Kris needs to put up some pictures....I would but I only have a clipping.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Alegre323 said:


> we need pics


LOL I will, I will! It's not lighted. It just sits in a window. Need some sunlight


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

what I have done with columnea is, I take the cutting, pull of an inch or so of leaves from the bottom(roots will grow from where the leaves were removed) and stick it in the dirt. If its a pot, I cover it with a plastic bag. If its in the viv I just pull of leaves and stick it in the substrate. Its not really a climber but will grow long untll it falls over. Keep taking cuttings and youll have a really nice plant in no time.
Also dont have it in a ton of sunlight. I few inches away from a window on the sill or i out my cuttings next to my vivs and the spill from the lights seems to be enough

PS I dont kill plants. I resurrect them


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, no pics this morning. I tried to burn my house down last night and, in the aftermath, didn't get a chance to take pics.

Smoke alarm started going crazy around 2:30 am. House filled with smoke. I'm running around trying to figure out how to get my frogs and cat out safely. Finally make my way to the kitchen to find a large pot of leaf litter on the stove, set on high, burning. OMG... I am now only allowed to cook leaves during the day, on the weekends, lol. 

The smoke was crazy! Imagine burning leaves in your house. Covered all the tanks to keep smoke from filling them. Turned on fans and AC to get outside air inside and moving around. Had to sleep with my head under the covers so I could breath. 

All critters appear to be in good health today. I have a nasty cough and a headache though. 

Anyway, good times, good times.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Woah! Thats insane! No worries about the hijack!  The Columnea pictures can definitely wait.

Glad everyone is safe and doing okay! Hopefully the smoke smell doesnt stick around for too long. 

I know I would have freaked out for sure! 

You should get some fresh air. That should help with the headache and cough. 



frogface said:


> Sorry, no pics this morning. I tried to burn my house down last night and, in the aftermath, didn't get a chance to take pics.
> 
> Smoke alarm started going crazy around 2:30 am. House filled with smoke. I'm running around trying to figure out how to get my frogs and cat out safely. Finally make my way to the kitchen to find a large pot of leaf litter on the stove, set on high, burning. OMG... I am now only allowed to cook leaves during the day, on the weekends, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

How long does it usually take for a plant like this to set roots? I see no signs as of 5 minutes ago


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG I forgot that I was taking pictures. Ok, tomorrow! Seems like there were roots in a week, maybe? Not sure. I wasn't really watching for it.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

frogface said:


> OMG I forgot that I was taking pictures. Ok, tomorrow! Seems like there were roots in a week, maybe? Not sure. I wasn't really watching for it.


Don't burn down the House Kris. At least, try to have a GOOd excuse, like deep frying the turkey or something, not cooking leaf litter. Glad you and the froggies are ok.

Zac


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok here it is!

Sorry, I didn't realize how dusty the container was until after I took the pics. It's on a forgotten shelf in my frog room and gets just enough light. Maybe I'll move it somewhere brighter. 

The lighter one is the Columnea 'Carnival'. It, and the other, was just dropped in, as is. The horizontally oriented sections have roots growing down into the substrate. I think the ones that are reaching up are looking for more light. 

There is also some sphagnum in there. It tries to choke out the other plants so I harvest it from time to time and drop it into a 10g that I also have some java moss growing in. 

























eta: There are springs in there, too, keeping things clean.


----------



## sorceress99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice! Columnea Carnival is pretty in bloom!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I just want everything in my tank to bloom.



sorceress99 said:


> Nice! Columnea Carnival is pretty in bloom!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

So I thought i'd share my Columnea's progress. 

It finally rooted and seems like it will be blooming soon because it has developed plenty of flower buds.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! We're going to need some pictures


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I will post pictures when the flowers bloom, which should be soon I hope.  

Frog poop sure is good fertilizer!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

So i forgot to mention. I never got to post pictures because the plant sort of died unexpectedly. It just dropped all its leaves and died.

Any idea what could have happened?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no! 

I have no idea. I had one that died in a tank. I'm not sure why but I had the feeling that it got rotten at the stem and spread out, maybe due to too much moisture around the stem? No idea. The one in my window terrarium is still doing well. It's not planted, just dropped in there and the roots came out and went into the substrate.


----------

